# Is this possible in Studio One Pro 5 (Save Multiple Tracks of Instruments as a Preset) ?



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

Hi,

I don't think this is possible in Studio One Pro 5 at this time. But I want to make sure that is the case.

Basically, What I would like to do is if I have multiple Tracks, each track has a VST Instrument, (i.e. each track has a BBCSO Instrument), I would then select all these tracks, and save them as a Preset Instrument. Which can then be loaded back, as five tracks with each BBCSO Instrument assigned to its track). This is possible in Cubase 11.

See this showing how it is possible in Cubase 11.



Any feedback on this would be great.

I'm not an expert on using Track Presets in S1, I'm just starting to use them, so maybe the Track Preset experts on this forum can chime in, and provide some info. if this is possible or not.

If it is not possible, it would be a very good Feature Request for S1 Pro 5.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Ozinga (Nov 17, 2020)

You can use session data import for now. If I am not mistaken Lukas showed his system about it on another thread which works really well.


----------



## Ozinga (Nov 17, 2020)

Plus the good thing about this system is you can load the instruments with the folders they are in. I think in Cubase you have to use Track Archives or something to have this ability.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 18, 2020)

Ozinga said:


> You can use session data import for now. If I am not mistaken Lukas showed his system about it on another thread which works really well.



Thanks for the helpful info. 

I will check into this a bit further. 

Yeah.. I forgot all about session data import feature in S1. I will have to create some instrument tracks, pack them into a folder, save the song (could be a template), then import that folder from the template song into the song I'm working in.


----------



## Ozinga (Nov 18, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I will have to create some instrument tracks, pack them into a folder, save the song (could be a template), then import that folder from the template song into the song I'm working in.



Yes a session per library and naming the session with the library name is really a neat solution.You could then put all the sessions under a common folder and browse from one location easily using the Right Zone Files tab.
Only thing to keep in mind is, just dragging the folder track does not work. You have to select everything in it while dragging.


----------



## MarcusD (Nov 18, 2020)

Build a template with each library in its own folder and sub folder sections. Then you can save it as a template file, from the right zone file browser you can navigate to the location and everything will appear neatly in master folders and sub folders. Just a matter of draging and dropping what you want.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 18, 2020)

Thanks for all the interesting, and helpful feedback.

I wish someone makes a Youtube video on this topic, it will be very helpful to watch someone do this in detail. I don't think there are any Youtube videos on this topic.


----------



## Lukas (Nov 18, 2020)

I'd say there are two ways to do this. None of them is perfect so far.

a) Saving musicloops. A musicloop contains the instrument, the insert effects, the performance (notes+automation data) of the particular event and an audio preview.
+ Easy and fast to create musicloops and drag them into new songs
+ Nice folder structure possible
+ Integrated audio preview so you can play a demo phrase without loading the instrument
- Won't save / recall multi outs so this can also be used for instruments with one output

b) Session Data Import via Browser (as mentioned above)
+ Can be dragged into a song including folders (automatically adds bus if saved within the song file)
+ Retains multi outs
- You have to save song files and you need to collapse them in the browser

As I usually don't use multi outputs for instruments I add "on-demand", I go for the musicloop solution.

Both solutions would benefit from some tweaks and improvements in Studio One. But since nothing in the world is perfect it works already pretty well for me.



muziksculp said:


> I wish someone makes a Youtube video on this topic, it will be very helpful to watch someone do this in detail. I don't think there are any Youtube videos on this topic.


Good idea. I will make one.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 18, 2020)

Is it possible yet to drop tracks to the browser, to either generate a new project/song or into another project? Maybe you want to add that to the feature requests or the thread about feature requests here.


----------



## Lukas (Nov 18, 2020)

No you can't drag tracks into the browser. There's no file format for that.

The Song Data Import is just a workaround. I don't think it makes sense to add feature requests for workarounds. I would rather wait for a real Track Preset feature or for some improvements to musicloops and Instrument+FX presets.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 18, 2020)

Lukas said:


> No you can't drag tracks into the browser. There's no file format for that.



Of course there is. When you drag it to an existing project it should add the tracks to this, if there isn't it should generate a new project containing the tracks. That's the way it works in Live and other DAWs.



Lukas said:


> The Song Data Import is just a workaround.



It' not a workaround but an established workflow in other DAWs. If you as a developer show projects at all in the browser, you also have to let people use them in both directions, like any other items in the browser.
Musicloops the way you use them is a workaround for not having the possibility to drag and drop tracks


----------



## Lukas (Nov 18, 2020)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> Of course there is.


No. There's no file format for storing tracks in separate files. Inserting tracks into another .song file without having this song opened is a whole different thing.



ReleaseCandidate said:


> It' not a workaround but an established workflow in other DAWs.


Using Song Data Import as a replacement for track presets is a workaround.



ReleaseCandidate said:


> Musicloops the way you use them is a workaround


Yep, true


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 18, 2020)

Lukas said:


> No. There's no file format for storing tracks in separate files. Inserting tracks into another .song file without having this song opened is a whole different thing.



As a said, the normal way other DAWs do that is to generate a new Project/Song/Set/... with the track(s). 



Lukas said:


> Using Song Data Import as a replacement for track presets is a workaround.



Yes, that's true!


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 18, 2020)

Can someone confirm that the multi instruments functionnalities are also already in Studio One 5 artists ? Am interested by this function to create stacks of instruments in one track (multis). Thanks a lot.


----------



## Lukas (Nov 18, 2020)

Unfortunately no. Multi Instruments and Extended FX Chains are Studio One 5 Pro only.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 18, 2020)

Lukas said:


> Unfortunately no. Multi Instruments and Extended FX Chains are Studio One 5 Pro only.


Ok many thanks.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 18, 2020)

You can have Studio One presets organized any way you like in the files tab. Then you can drag multiple presets into the arrange window at once.


----------



## Akarin (Nov 18, 2020)

Silly question but there doesn't seem to be demo versions of S1 anymore, is that right?


----------



## Lukas (Nov 18, 2020)

InLight-Tone said:


> You can have Studio One presets organized any way you like in the files tab. Then you can drag multiple presets into the arrange window at once.


That's true... I did not mention this here since you have to create these presets for each instrument manually. While I have done this for most of my instruments, it's a lot more work than just dragging some events into the browser... which is what @muziksculp has asked


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 18, 2020)

Akarin said:


> Silly question but there doesn't seem to be demo versions of S1 anymore, is that right?



There still are. You have to have an account at Presonus and there you find the demos somewhere.


----------



## samphony (Nov 18, 2020)

I also would love to create multi selected track templates and even copy paste multiple selected tracks including content between songs.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 18, 2020)

Lukas said:


> That's true... I did not mention this here since you have to create these presets for each instrument manually. While I have done this for most of my instruments, it's a lot more work than just dragging some events into the browser... which is what @muziksculp has asked



Exactly.

I think what we need here is an Instruments Presets Scene Functionality in S1, and maybe a new data-type to store this type of scenes.

Basically to be able to select multiple tracks, each having a specific instrument, with a specific preset assigned to it, and then have S1 take a snapshot of this and store it in a format that we can save in the song. So, once we store this type of preset format, we can delete all tracks, and instruments of the song, and just drag the Snapshot Preset, and it will load the tracks, and associated Instruments of the preset into the song.


----------



## pinki (Nov 18, 2020)

Lukas said:


> That's true... I did not mention this here since you have to create these presets for each instrument manually. While I have done this for most of my instruments, it's a lot more work than just dragging some events into the browser... which is what @muziksculp has asked



I'm confused!
I use Musicloops to store my instrument tracks the way I want them ready to go- it's pretty good and saves the track data, instrument and preset. If I want several tracks at once then no, it won't do that but it's no biggie having to drag one at a time. 
But what are track 'presets'?


----------



## Lukas (Nov 19, 2020)

Maybe the confusion is because what you call tracks is considered an "Event" or "Instrument Part" in Studio One. The term "Track" officially refers to one row where you can put Events etc. on.

Just different names for the same thing...


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 19, 2020)

Lukas said:


> That's true... I did not mention this here since you have to create these presets for each instrument manually. While I have done this for most of my instruments, it's a lot more work than just dragging some events into the browser... which is what @muziksculp has asked


Yes I understand that and hope that they add that feature in the future for convenience.

I personally went the preset route, it's like a giant template which is what I always would end up building in Cubase anyways, ridonculous.

As far as multiple track presets go, you CAN copy your favorites setups into a folder say, "Violins 1" and copy 8 patches from different companies, and when you drag the whole folder into a composition, Studio One it will load then all without the folder as single tracks...

Pretty fast once you create your presets.


----------



## pinki (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm searching in the manual for 'track presets'. Can anyone explain how to save a track as a preset please? I right click on a track and there is no option to save a track as a preset...


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 19, 2020)

pinki said:


> I'm searching in the manual for 'track presets'. Can anyone explain how to save a track as a preset please? I right click on a track and there is no option to save a track as a preset...


There are no track presets per say, but you can save say Kontakt plus any insert effects and keyswitch maps together as a preset.

Here's a good article explaining that:
https://www.jonathanwrightmusic.com/use-studio-one-and-instrument-presets-for-large-orchestral-projects/ (Presets For Orchestral Projects)


----------



## Lukas (Nov 19, 2020)

pinki said:


> I right click on a track and there is no option to save a track as a preset...


There is no such thing in Studio One.


----------



## pinki (Nov 19, 2020)

InLight-Tone said:


> There are no track presets per say, but you can save say Kontakt plus any insert effects and keyswitch maps together as a preset.
> 
> Here's a good article explaining that:
> https://www.jonathanwrightmusic.com/use-studio-one-and-instrument-presets-for-large-orchestral-projects/ (Presets For Orchestral Projects)



Perfect, that is what I need. Thanks


----------



## pinki (Nov 19, 2020)

Lukas said:


> There is no such thing in Studio One.


Instrument Presets is what I meant...

Ah ha! Read the article and found it- the small document icon on the plugin window is the key.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 19, 2020)

InLight-Tone said:


> As far as multiple track presets go, you CAN copy your favorites setups into a folder say, "Violins 1" and copy 8 patches from different companies, and when you drag the whole folder into a composition, Studio One it will load then all without the folder as single tracks...
> 
> Pretty fast once you create your presets.



I have to give this a try. Pretty cool ! (Thanks). 

So, basically you are saying that dragging a Preset Folder that is in the browser, to the arrange area of a song in S1, (the presets can be of a combination of VST instruments), will create multiple Instrument Tracks one track for each of the Presets that was in the Preset Folder.


----------



## Lukas (Nov 19, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> dragging a Preset Folder that is in the browser, to the arrange area of a song in S1, (the presets can be of a combination of VST instruments), will create multiple Instrument Tracks one track for each of the Presets that was in the Preset Folder.


Almost... you have to select the presets... but apart from that, exactly as you said.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 19, 2020)

Lukas said:


> Almost... you have to select the presets...



So, dragging the Presets Folder won't work ?

You mean I have to open the Presets Folder in the browser, select all the presets, and drag them ?


----------



## Lukas (Nov 19, 2020)

No you can't drag a folder into the song. Normally you don't want to add all presets in one folder to the song. So you have to make a selection.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 19, 2020)

Lukas said:


> No you can't drag a folder into the song. Normally you don't want to add all presets in one folder to the song. So you have to make a selection.



Ok. got it.

But what if one likes to organize their presets in multiple folders, by category, i.e. All Synth Presets in one Folder, all Violin 1 Sections in another folder, ...etc. Then just drag these needed Preset Folder/s as needed to create the Instrument tracks ?


----------



## Lukas (Nov 19, 2020)

Yes. You can also use the search to filter the presets (works in every tab in the browser). So you can input "Trumpet" to see all Trumpets in a brass folder... or you can enter "JXL" to display all JXL patches in your trumpets, trombones, french horns, cimbassi folders (does anybody have a cimbassi folder????  )


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 19, 2020)

Lukas said:


> Yes. You can also use the search to filter the presets (works in every tab in the browser). So you can input "Trumpet" to see all Trumpets in a brass folder... or you can enter "JXL" to display all JXL patches in your trumpets, trombones, french horns, cimbassi folders (does anybody have a cimbassi folder????  )



Cool ! Yes, using the search to filter presets is a good option. Thanks for reminding me. 

But, I still think dragging a Preset-Folder would be a nice option, and also useful.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 19, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I have to give this a try. Pretty cool ! (Thanks).
> 
> So, basically you are saying that dragging a Preset Folder that is in the browser, to the arrange area of a song in S1, (the presets can be of a combination of VST instruments), will create multiple Instrument Tracks one track for each of the Presets that was in the Preset Folder.


Yes that works, but I am dragging them from the files tab, NOT the folders below the Instruments in the Instrument tab. 

Not sure if it makes a difference but when I created them I always use the "Store Preset + FX" option.

I create the presets then organize them how I want. Basically I have a a folder that says "Kontakt-Libraries" and have a folder + sub-folders for each library. For instance, I have folders for Multi (Keyswitch) instruments, and folders for single articulations so you can approach a track either way.

So, you could copy go-to presets into other folders like "Epic Percussion" and put your favorites in there and drag that folder in and they will all load up...


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 19, 2020)

OK I just made a folder "Favorite Strings" and copied 3 Omnisphere and 3 Kontakt string patches into it, drug the folder into a Song and all 6 loaded up perfect...


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 19, 2020)

InLight-Tone said:


> Yes that works, but I am dragging them from the files tab, NOT the folders below the Instruments in the Instrument tab.
> 
> Not sure if it makes a difference but when I created them I always use the "Store Preset + FX" option.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the helpful feedback. 

I will try this later today, and report back with some feedback.


----------



## pinki (Nov 19, 2020)

I so much prefer this workflow than having a huge ominous template filled with 200 tracks all looking at me going "Yeh? What you lookin at?"

Never mind the management and the template not opening (looking at you DP)


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 19, 2020)

Hi,

This might be a useful article I found discussing Instrument Presets in Studio One, that might be helpful to those who are new to it. 

https://www.jonathanwrightmusic.com/use-studio-one-and-instrument-presets-for-large-orchestral-projects/

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Babe (Dec 4, 2021)

Lukas said:


> Yes. You can also use the search to filter the presets (works in every tab in the browser). So you can input "Trumpet" to see all Trumpets in a brass folder... or you can enter "JXL" to display all JXL patches in your trumpets, trombones, french horns, cimbassi folders (does anybody have a cimbassi folder????  )


No, but I have an ophicleide folder.


----------



## Trensharo (Dec 7, 2021)

pinki said:


> I so much prefer this workflow than having a huge ominous template filled with 200 tracks all looking at me going "Yeh? What you lookin at?"
> 
> Never mind the management and the template not opening (looking at you DP)


When I ported my template over to DP, the first "new feature" I jumped aboard was V-Racks. The only "space" Studio One saves is with Busses, since you use Folders for that. Beyond that, it really isn't that different. Tracks for Stems and such are not going to change just cause you're using a different DAW, generally speaking...

186 Tracks, and no issues opening it. All of my Kontakt/Opus instances are pre-purged, though.

I know SONAR/Cakewalk supports Track Templates, and they work fairly well. I'm not sure about other DAWs. I never bothered using this in Cubase. I think Studio One's "Import Song Data" works well, though. I heard it brings in the routing along with the Tracks. I've literally never used this feature. I've always just used a template, and I never did orchestral/scoring stuff in Studio One - only popular, which I don't really use big templates for (though I do have one with general routing set up ahead of time).

With the way this works in the Studio One Browser, you can create one Master Template and then just drag and drop what you want out of it into your session. I think that is a solution to investigate.


----------



## FabIV (Dec 11, 2021)

MarcusD said:


> Build a template with each library in its own folder and sub folder sections. Then you can save it as a template file, from the right zone file browser you can navigate to the location and everything will appear neatly in master folders and sub folders. Just a matter of draging and dropping what you want.


You are seriously my hero now :D
Even if this is a workaround. It works just fine for me atm.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 11, 2021)

FabIV said:


> You are seriously my hero now :D
> Even if this is a workaround. It works just fine for me atm.


yep, this nails it for me!

i created some FILTER Macros that are great for track display workflows as well.

good stuff, thanks!


----------

